# I have no money



## cucu

I have a friend who has kept asking me for borrowing money in the last few weeks. Because I have not much, I say no to him. Yet this doesn't dissuade him from doing so. Do you think  will it be useful to say in all languages?

In Turkish: Hiç param yok.
In German: Ich habe kein Geld

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinchil

in french: je n'ai pas d'argent
in deutch: Ik heb geen geld


----------



## Q-cumber

In Russian: У меня нет денег! (U menya net deneg!)


----------



## Moon77

Italian: non ho denaro / sono senza soldi


----------



## übermönch

Yiddish:  (Ikh) hob nit keyn gelt​(איך) האָב ניט קײן געלט.​


----------



## elpoderoso

chinchil said:


> in french: je n'ai pas d'argent
> in deutch: Ik heb geen geld


Don't you mean ''Dutch''?
In English ''I'm skint'' (colloquial)


----------



## Qcumber

Tagalog (Philippines):
Walâ akóng péra.


----------



## }{SPQR}{

Also in english, 

I'm broke.

SPQR


----------



## übermönch

Saterland Frisian: Iek hääbe neen Jäild

as to "I am broke",
it is "Ich bin pleite" in German, but there are numerous other exressions. This is going to be a long thread


----------



## Cleotis

In Spanish:

"No tengo dinero" (literal)

We use a lot of expressions for this, you see, Spanish people are very moaner...

"Estoy pelao"
"Estoy a dos velas"
"Estoy a verlas venir"
"Estoy arruinado"
..and much more that doesn't come to my mind in this moment..

Regards.


----------



## Joannes

chinchil said:


> in deutch: Ik heb geen geld





elpoderoso said:


> Don't you mean ''Dutch''?


 
Yes, that's the Dutch version.

'I'm broke' would be *ik ben blut* or *ik ben platzak*.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

मेरे पास पैसे नहीं है/*ميرے پاس پيسے نہيں ہے* 
_[méré paas paisé nahiiN hai]_

*Gujarati:*

મારી પાસે પૈસા નથી 
_[maare paase paysaa nathii]_

*Arabic: (my try)*

ليس عندي الفلوس
_[laysa 3indiya 'l-fluus]_


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> *Arabic: (my try)*
> 
> ليس عندي فلوس
> _[laysa 3indii fuluus]_


 Good try.   There is no definite article.  I wonder what made you think there should be one?

As an alternative to your sentence, I would suggest 

ليس عندي نقود - _laysa `indii nuquud_

In Palestinian Arabic,

معيش مصاري - _ma`iish maSaari_

"I'm broke" in Palestinian Arabic: أنا طفران - _ana Tafraan_.


----------



## sonleia

In Catalan:
"No tinc diners" or "No tinc calers"


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Não tenho dinheiro - I don't have money, I'm poor.
Estou sem dinheiro - I don't have money by me now. I'm out of cash.

Jazyk


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Minulla ei ole (yhtään) rahaa. *("yhtään" can be used for emphasis)
or
*Olen auki *= I'm broke (lit. I'm open). And a more vulgar alternative for this one is *Olen persaukinen. / Minulla on perse auki. *(lit. My arse is open)


----------



## Sange

In swedish it would literally be:
*Jag har inga pengar*
but a more common phrase is:
*Jag är pank *(I'm broke)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

"Aš neturiu pinigų"  or just  "Neturiu pinigų"


----------



## lateacher

Español del Rio de la Plata
no tengo un mango


----------



## MingRaymond

Mandarin: 我沒錢 (wo3 mei2 qian2)

Cantonese: 我冇錢 (ngo3 mou3 qin2) or colloquially 我仙都唔仙下 (ngo3 sin1 dou1 m4 sin1 ha5).


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

_Man nav naudas _(plain, literal version =  I have no money)

But if I wanted to refuse lending money I would use a finer expression to sound less rude, for example:
_
Man pašlaik ir finansiālas grūtības _(At present I have financial difficulties).


----------



## linguist786

MingRaymond said:


> Mandarin: 我沒錢 (wo3 mei2 qian2)


Wouldn't it be 我沒有錢 ?


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> Wouldn't it be 我沒有錢 ?


 
Far from being an expert of Chinese D), I think they mean the same. Doesn't 沒 mean "not to have" as well? 沒有 looks like "I don't have _any_ money" or "I do _not_ have (any) money."

In Latin, you could say "*Pecuniam non habeo*" (I have no money) or "*Pecuniam mecum non habeo*" (I have no money with me).


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> Doesn't 沒 mean "not to have" as well?


Where did you learn that? (You must have got it from somewhere?)


> 沒有 looks like "I don't have _any_ money" or "I do _not_ have (any) money."


"looks like"? - explain.


> In Latin, you could say "*Pecuniam non habeo*" (I have no money) or "*Pecuniam mecum non habeo*" (I have no money with me).


I don't think the Latin and Chinese examples can really be compared.

If 我沒錢 is correct (which probably it is, since a native speaker said so) then I'd guess 錢 is being used as a verb - maybe?


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Good try.  There is no definite article. I wonder what made you think there should be one?


Hmm, I wonder too now!


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> Where did you learn that? (You must have got it from somewhere?)
> "looks like"? - explain.


 
沒 is either a prefix to negate verbs or can mean "to have not" by itself, and 有 means "to have". I think, to repeat the verb 有 is a method to put more emphasis on the situation. Of course, I can't say that for sure, but in some languages, you can make a negative particle (like 'not') redundant by using a negative verb. This is possible in Armenian and slangy English (I don't like nobody).



> I don't think the Latin and Chinese examples can really be compared.


 
They were not supposed to be compared. The Latin translation has nothing to do with the Chinese sentence.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> 沒 is either a prefix to negate verbs or can mean "to have not" by itself, and 有 means "to have". I think, to repeat the verb 有 is a method to put more emphasis on the situation.


Wow - I didn't even know that having studied Chinese for about nine months! 
I'd like confirmation from a native, of course.


> They were not supposed to be compared. The Latin translation has nothing to do with the Chinese sentence.


I see! Sorry - I get it now.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

nemam para / novca.


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> Wow - I didn't even know that having studied Chinese for about nine months!


 
Maybe you didn't know that because I'm totally off! 



> I'd like confirmation from a native, of course.


 
I'm itching to hear it.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Nie mam pieniędzy._


Tom


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: mul ei ole raha


----------



## macta123

Malayalam : Enté kai-illu paisa illa.


----------



## juronjaure

Norwegian: Jeg har ikke penger


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Tehrani (Iranian) Persian:
Man barshekasht shodam= (I'm pretty sure) I'm broke.
Puli nadaaram.= I don't have any money.
Man bipulam.= I'm without money.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian (Afghanistan, Spoken)

*Ma peysa nadâram
(Peysa pronounced like PIE-SUH)


*


----------



## flantes

Don't forget polish:

Nie mam pienędze


----------



## krolaina

Cleotis said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> "No tengo dinero" (literal)
> 
> We use a lot of expressions for this, you see, Spanish people are very moaner...
> 
> "Estoy pelao"
> "Estoy a dos velas"
> "Estoy a verlas venir"
> "Estoy arruinado"
> ..and much more that doesn't come to my mind in this moment..
> 
> Regards.



Estoy boquerón/No tengo un duro/Estoy moscas tres (I love this one!).


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> Não tenho dinheiro - I don't have money, I'm poor.
> Estou sem dinheiro - I don't have money by me now. I'm out of cash.
> 
> Jazyk


Portuguese slang: Tou liso. 

Literally, "I'm flat".


----------



## Outsider

More Spanish phrases: Estar sin dinero.


----------



## vince

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Wow - I didn't even know that having studied Chinese for about nine months!
> I'd like confirmation from a native, of  course.
> 
> I see! Sorry - I get it now.



Neither did I until recently. They tend to hide a lot in beginners' textbooks.

but it makes sense (sort of) if you consider that the only correct way to say it in Cantonese is:

"Ngo mou chin" (three characters)

I'm guessing that Mandarin/Written Chinese "mei" is related to Cantonese "mou" (although they are written with a different character). However in Cantonese there is no equivalent of "mei-you" ("mouyau" doesn't make sense). You have to use "mou".

Another theory I have is that Cantonese "mou" might be related to Mandarin/Written Chinese "wu" (pronounced "mou" in Cantonese but with a different tone) which has a similar meaning and does not take "you" (to have) after.


----------



## RegimeMobsta

Hungarian: 'nincs pénze' or 'nincs semmi pénze'

Both phrases mean the exact same thing... adding 'semmi' just really gives emphasis.


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

"Tôi chẳng còn đồng nào !" - I have not any đồng (Vietnamese money unit) left !

Czech:

"Nemam ani vindru !" - I havn't any money even a cent !


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _mi ne havas monon_.  There is a colloquial phrase that means, “I’m broke”:  _mi estas sen groŝo en poŝo_.


----------



## quasiluso

RegimeMobsta said:


> Hungarian: 'nincs pénze' or 'nincs semmi pénze'
> 
> Both phrases mean the exact same thing... adding 'semmi' just really gives emphasis.


nincs pénzem or nincs nálam pénz


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Whodunit said:


> 沒 is either a prefix to negate verbs or can mean "to have not" by itself, and 有 means "to have". I think, to repeat the verb 有 is a method to put more emphasis on the situation.


沒 is only a negation , the only one to be used with the verb 有 "you3"  (to have ), so 沒有  means "not to have", "there is not", a way to say "no". After this verb any noun can be obviously added :
我沒有錢 wo3 mei2 you3 qian2)   (I don't have money)
"沒有"  can answer the question "有沒有錢 " (do you have money?)

French
"Je n'ai pas d'argent" (Of course there are many slang words for "argent" )


----------



## kid TJ

Slovenian:
Nimam denarja.
Čisto brez denarja sem. (I'm completely without money.)
Colloquial: Suh sem.(m) / Suha sem.(f) (Literally: I'm dry or I'm skinny. - We have the same word for both meanings. )


----------



## Kelev

In Hebrew
en li kesef - i dont have money (dont have me money)


----------



## Breogan

In Basque:

_Ez daukat dirurik


_


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

sonleia said:


> In Catalan:
> "No tinc diners" or "No tinc calers"


 
Or more colloquial:

"No tinc peles"

"No tinc quartos"

"No tinc ni un puto duro"

"No tinc pasta"

In the Balearic Islands, _diners_ would be _doblers_ (pronounced dobbes in Majorca, not in Minorca).

_Doblers_, by the way, comes from the old coin *dobloon*.


----------



## annaaa

In Polish:
Nie mam pieniędzy. (literally)

We say also:
Jestem spłukany a boy)/spłukana a girl) (I'm broke)


----------



## brian

In addition to "Non ho denaro" and "Sono senza soldi", in Italian a familiar expression is:

_Non ho una lira!_

("I don't have a lira!") Even after the big currency change to the euro, this expression, at least in Rome, where I lived, is still used constantly. 


brian


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
お金が全然ないんだ。
okane-ga zenzen nainda.
money-NOMINATIVE atAll doNotExist

If one keeps courser company, one could say;
からっけつなんだ
karakketsu nanda.
stoneBroke COPULA
I am stone broke.

I am not sure of the etymology of からっけつ but it can be interpreted as an "empty arse."


----------



## theo1006

In Indonesian: 
Saya tidak punya uang (polite)
Aku tak punya duit (colloquial)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brian8733 said:


> In addition to "Non ho denaro" and "Sono senza soldi", in Italian a familiar expression is:
> 
> _Non ho una lira!_
> 
> ("I don't have a lira!") Even after the big currency change to the euro, this expression, at least in Rome, where I lived, is still used constantly.


 
Same over here with *pesetas*, though the word that we use now is *pelas*, the "informal" one!

No tengo pelas (Spanish)
No tinc peles (Catalan)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

In Spanish of Andalusia
*Estoy tieso = *I am stiff


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

That's really cool! Is it all over Andalusia or just in your area, Pablo?


----------



## Lestat_198

Hi ihr Lieben,
im Deutschen sagen wir auch "ich hab keine Kohle"


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Haitian Creole: M' pa gen lajan. / Mwen pa genyen lajan.

Another Portuguese Expression: 
Estou (Tô) quebrado! (I'm broke)


----------



## H1tm3n

deine said:


> Lithuanian:
> 
> "Aš neturiu pinigų"  or just  "Neturiu pinigų"



You forgot the pronunciation:

it's: 

ash (like ashanti, the singer)

ne-tu-riu 

("ne" is like "ne" from "never", 
tu is similar to "tu" from "turret", but its more like "oo" from "mood" but very short, 
"r" is like "r" from "agree", 
"i" is short like "tick", 
u is same as before)

pi-ni-gų (pinigoo ... each "i" is short)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> That's really cool! Is it all over Andalusia or just in your area, Pablo?


 
I think it's very common all over Andalusia.


----------



## Outsider

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> In Spanish of Andalusia
> *Estoy tieso = *I am stiff


Oh, in Portugal we also say *Estou teso*!


----------



## deine

H1tm3n said:


> You forgot the pronunciation:


 
There was no request for pronunciation so I did not write it. But thanks anyway


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish, there's another saying which might be considered as impolite:
*Çulsuzum* = I'm broke


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Thai:

ไม่มีเงิน /mâi mii ngoen/ (not-to have-money )

In Burmese:

ပိုက်ဆံမရှိဘူး /pai?-hsaN ma shi’ ‘bu /( money-there is not )
(?=glottal stop, hs= aspirated "s", aN = nazalised "a" ) . 

ပိုက်ဆံ / pai?saN ( argent ) ; မ...ဘူး /ma...bu/(not) ; ရှိ / shi?/( to be )

Usually the subject is not expressed.

In Quechua:

mana(n) qulqiy kanchu

(qulqiy= my money, kan=is, mana...chu =not, -n is an assertive suffix )


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

*Nu am niciun ban.*
or
*Sunt lefter.*


----------



## tolmachka

In belarusian: у мяне няма грошау. (u miane niama groshau).


----------



## olimolimil

In Basque (euskera, from the Basque Country):

EZ DAUKAT DIRURIK!

Good luck!


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Nimam denarja

Croatian:    Nemam novaca or 
                Nemam novca


----------



## Ellis

Azeri: Pulum yoxdur.


----------



## Woland

Romanian : N-am bani


----------



## poul

Danish: Jeg har ingen penge.
but people are often using some slang as
jeg har ikke en rød reje - I has not a red shrimp
or
jeg er flad - I am flat


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Nemám žádné peníze.
Nemám prachy.
Nemám ani vindru.
Jsem plonkovej.


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian*:
*Spoken Indonesian in Jakarta: *Guä kagaq ada duit.*
*Manado-Malay: *Kita nyanda' ada doii.*
*Written standard Indonesian: *Saya tidak punya/ada uang.*


----------



## michimz

lateacher said:


> Español del Rio de la Plata
> no tengo un mango


 
That's funny!

In Nahuatl: amoj nik piaj tomin.

Michimz


----------



## sesohi

Coloquial Spanish from Mexico:
"No tengo un peso"
"No tengo un clavo"


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> *Hindi/Urdu:*
> 
> मेरे पास पैसे नहीं है/*ميرے پاس پيسے نہيں ہے*
> _[méré paas paisé nahiiN hai]_


Since /paisaa/ is plural here (/paise/) the auxiliary verb should also be plural.  I.E., /mere paas paise nahii.n hai.n/

In Panjabi:
/mere kol paise nahii.n han/
or
/mere kol paise nahii.n ne/

I'd use the second one because that what I'm accustomed to, but the first one is preferred.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
I have no money = chan eil an t-airgead agam.


----------



## chriskardos

in Hungarian: Nincs pénzem.


----------



## Consimmer

Malay slang: Pokai (pronounced "poke-eye" but the syllables run quickly together).


----------



## knight_2004

In Arabic (written):
(أنا مفلس) Ana mofles = I have no Fils (an old fraction of a currency)

In Spoken Arabic:
(أنا مفلس) Ana emfalles = I have no Fils (an old fraction of a currency)
(طفران) Ttafran = I have nothing.

If the person is bothering you so much, then you can tell him this Arabic phrase which means:
"If you look in my ... [behind], you'd see NNN"
NNN: could be any country on your Northern Border.

So, if you live in Turkey, you could say,
"If you look in my ... , you'd see Russia"

Which means, I am totally empty.


----------



## ulala_eu

In *Galician*:
Non teño diñeiro/cartos
Non teño un can/ un patacón/ pelas (coloquial)
Estou sen pelas

In *Spanish*:
No tengo un duro
No tengo ni pa' pipas


----------



## Orreaga

Navajo:
*Shíbéeso ádin*

*Shí - béeso         ádin*
My - money    doesn't-exist

(*béeso *borrowed from Sp. *peso*)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δεν έχω μία»* [ðen ˈexo ˈmi.a] --> _I haven't got one_
Interestingly enough, the numeral _one_, *«μία»* [ˈmi.a] is feminine because it modifies the implied fem. *«δραχμή»* [ðraxˈmi] --> _drachma_ the currency Greece used prior to €.
The phrase has been fossilized and it's still used as it is.


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Nemám žádné peníze.
> Nemám prachy.
> Nemám ani _vindru_.



*vindra* = wiener pfennig/heller, a small originally silver coin (its quality constantly worsened);

*Nemám ani floka.*

- Co se děje, chlapče? ptal se Yossarian ...
- Už zase _nemám ani floka_, odpověděl Nately ...

_- What's the matter, kid? Yossarian inquired ...
- I'm flat broke again, Nately replied ..._

Also:

*Jsem švorc.* = lit. _I am black_ (švorc < Ger. schwarz).


----------



## bibax

Lestat_198 said:


> im Deutschen sagen wir auch "ich hab keine Kohle"


In Czech we say:

*Nemám škváru.* = Ich hab keine Schlacke  (= _I have no slag/clinker_).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Italian :* _Non ho soldi _(from Latin "Solidus - Solidi", a gold coin introduced by Emperor Constantine)
*
Sardinian :*_ No happo dinari _(from Latin "Denarius - Denarii", a small Roman coin made of silver)_
_


----------



## Encolpius

Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> お金が全然ないんだ。
> okane-ga zenzen nainda.
> money-NOMINATIVE atAll doNotExist



And how about: お金をもっていない。 Nobody would say that?


----------



## KalAlbè

tom_in_bahia said:


> Haitian Creole: M' pa gen lajan. / Mwen pa genyen lajan.
> 
> Another Portuguese Expression:
> Estou (Tô) quebrado! (I'm broke)



More colloquially in Haitian Creole we have: 
*I'm broke.*
*Mwen razè.*
_*Mwen sou po bouda m*. (expression, literally "I am sitting on the skin of my buttocks" ....explanation: without the cushion of a fat wallet in my back pocket.)_

In Brazilian Portuguese, I've also heard: _*Estou duro* (literally "I'm hard."), _the use of "estou" here showing a temporary state.


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Italian* has lots of expressions:

*Non ho un soldo*  I have no money
*Non ho denaro/danaro* I'm penniless
*Non ho soldi/quattrini*  I don't have any money
*Non ho una lira  or sono senza una lira*=  I don't have a lira / I have no lira (the former Italian currency, before the Euro)
*Non ho un becco d'un quattrino* I'm flat broke, I'm on the rocks
*Sono squattrinato* (I'm broke)
*Sono al verde*           =
*Sono sul lastrico* = I'm broke
*Non ho neanche gli occhi per piangere* = I don't have two pennies to rub together; I haven't even got eyes left to cry


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Olaszinhok said:


> Non ho neanche gli occhi per piangere



There is a counterpart in Sardinian with a little difference : _No happo mancu mudandas in culu_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sardokan1.0 said:


> _No happo mancu mudandas in culu_



This is funny


----------



## Kotlas

But what does it mean? Not all of us are fluent in Sardinian.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Kotlas said:


> But what does it mean? Not all of us are fluent in Sardinian.



_No happo mancu mudandas in culu

 Literally : I haven't even underpants in the ass _


----------



## Kotlas

Italian: culo_, _mutande; I should have guessed it, roughly at least.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Classical Latin: _nullam pecuniam habeo_

Greek: οὐδένα ὄβολον ἔχω

Scots Gaelic: _Níl pingin agam a bheith spártha
_
Σ


----------



## franknagy

quasiluso said:


> nincs pénzem or nincs nálam pénz


The meaning of the two Hungarian phrases are very different:
1) Nincs pénzem = I have not got money at all.
2) Nincs nálam pénz = I have forgot to fill money in my wallet but I have money at home. 

Annaaa: We say also:
Jestem spłukany a boy)/spłukana a girl) (I'm broke)
mean case 1)
There are a few Hungarian expresion in sense 1):
a) Nincs egy {vasam|fillérem|garasom|petákom} sem (Vas="iron". The other are unused old coins, like the farthing.}
b) Le vagyok égve = I have burnt down.


----------

